# Australian economic calendar



## Robbiev (16 October 2011)

Hi guys, I am looking for websites that list australian economic announcments that are dew to be released for the week or day. Does anybody know of some good sites?


----------



## Starcraftmazter (16 October 2011)

There is an occasional post here outlining them:
www.macrobusiness.com.au


----------



## skc (17 October 2011)

Robbiev said:


> Hi guys, I am looking for websites that list australian economic announcments that are *due*to be released for the week or day. Does anybody know of some good sites?




http://globalbasic.econoday.com/byweek.asp?cust=global-basic


----------



## dhukka (17 October 2011)

skc said:


> http://globalbasic.econoday.com/byweek.asp?cust=global-basic




There are 3 releases from the ABS today, Lending Finance, Building Approvals, New Car Sales, the above site has none of them. Try the ABS Release Calendar


----------



## Robbiev (18 October 2011)

dhukka said:


> Try the ABS Release Calendar




Perfect, just what I was looking for. Thank you for the help guys.


----------



## CanOz (5 November 2012)

Here is one of the best free economic data calendars I've come across to date...

Enjoy!



CanOz


----------

